# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Kujdes me Kazzaa

## madman

me ka ndodhur qe disa mp3 qe shkarkova me morpheus nuk i lexonte winamp, kur windows media player po. dhe  ndersa i lexonte u hapen disa pop-up te sitesh te tipit "gourgeous tees" etc.
krahasova header te ketyre file me mp3 dhe me wma...ishin file wma te modifikuar me wmasdk te microsoft. 
kjo eshte e mundur ne saje te nje ideje te microsoft qe quhet "live scripting" ( if nuk gabohem ) qe lejon egzekutimin e link dhe te activex nga file wma !!!!
ne pritje te virusave te pare qe do te shfrytezojne kete feature te wma ju kshilloj dhe nje here kujdes dhe sidomos perdorni winamp perpara.

pax 
madman

----------


## Wrangler

Me gjithe mend edhe une kam mar virus me kazaa po KaZaa me sa di une eshte nje lloj mjeti qe ti mer nga dikush edhe dikush mer nga ty prandaj kujdes se nuk jan te gjithe te ndergjegjshem mund tu fusin nonji virus ne ato qe marim.

----------


## dea_alb

Meqe ra fjala per kazaan...tek www.kazaalite.nl eshte nje version i kazaa, i permiresuar pa reklamat dhe programet addware dhe spyware te kazaas...dhe ka shpejtesi me te madhe ne download.
P.S mos pranoni te beni upgrade ne kazaa 2.0.2 sepse instalon kazaan klasike...
Para se ta instaloni cinstaloni kazaan e vjeter, dhe pastroni regjistrat (run->regedit->hkey_current_user->software->kazaa)fshini fishierin me emrin kazaa.

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Ok une e kam kete problem sepse me ka dale update kazaa 2.0  edhe e kam marre ate ..por me ju thane te drejten skuptoj asgja nga keto qe thoni juve....ca asht winamp??//
ju lutem me ndihmoni

----------


## KinG_LIOn

po ca eshe updata kazaa 2 edhe mua me del se ca eshe nuk e mare vesh se mua mu fute nje virus edhe me dole shume folder ase vet nuk i more vesh ca dreqi ishi edhe u mundove ta bej del kazaa far nga kopjuri padej kujdes se kjo kazaa eshe vari qillone edhe me tregone ca munte te bej per brojte ndaj kazzaa mose te kem problem

----------


## Aldi_Al

Une kame shume kohe qe perdor kazzan dhe e kam programin kryesor dmth dhe me sa mbaj mend me ka ndodhur ne 2 raste qe winamp te mos i lezoj mp3 por zakonisht si herene pare perte degjuar nje mp3 te saposhkarkuar une perdor vet kazzan .
Si thoni ka problem??    Deri tani nuk kam has ndonj gjo.

----------


## Edmondii

Edhe dicka tjeter. Mbarova per computer science edhe kush te thote se Kazza te prish programet apo the system, ska te beje fare me systemin. E para eshte vetem nje program qe kerkon pier-to-pier aplications, edhe te jep akses te websitit qe eshte ajo file. Pastaj fillon edhe e download. Edhe nje dicka per te patur ne endje. Para se ti hapesh te gjith files skene per virus pastaj bej cte kesh qejf. Edhe po ste peqevi kazaa. atehere gji
MORPHEUS.COM

----------


## Vinjol

Kazza.com  ehhhhhhhh  kohet  e vjetra  ka qene i  [ari  program  qe  bente  download for  free  nga  interneti   :ngerdheshje:

----------

